# Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)



## Alex.k (13. September 2007)

*Auf Hecht mit Selbsgebauten Stahlvorfach *

*Benötigte Utensilien: *

Aderendhülsen (Quetschhülsen) 
2x Drillinge (Größe4) 
Stahlvorfach 
Wirbel(Größe 8er) 
Spinnerbügel 


*Werkzeuge: *
Crimpzange 
Seitenschneider 
Lineal 
Feuerzeug 

*Worum geht`s bei dieser Bastelanleitung? *
Wie der Titel sagt, richtet sich diese Anleitung an die Raubfischangler die mit Grund-Laufblei-Montage angeln. Dabei soll die Größe des Köderfisches frei einstellbar sein. 

*Vorteile die dadurch entstehen: *
Die Größe kann nach einem verfügbaren Fisch eingestellt werden. 
*
Vorbereitung:* 
Vor Beginn der Arbeit habe ich mir alle nötigen Werkzeuge, Materialen und Hilfsmittel bereitgelegt. Danach plante ich meine Vorgehensweise, um einen geordneten und schnellen Arbeitsablauf sicherzustellen.







*Vorfach und Drillinge: *

Die Aderendhülse(Quetschhülse) wird durch das Stahlvorfach gezogen, danach der Drilling (siehe Bild).






Jetzt nehmen wir den Anfang vom Stahlvorfach und ziehen diesen durch die Aderendhülse (siehe Bild).






Nachdem wir das Stahlvorfach durch die Hülse gezogen haben, wird es noch einmal von unten hineingeschoben (siehe Bild). Die Schleife oben sollte größer als unten sein.






Der Rest vom Stahlvorfach wird kurz und bündig abgeschnitten (siehe Bild).






Die Aderendhülse wird gecrimpt, bzw. gepresst oder gequetscht (siehe Bild).






Schrumpfschlauch wird über die Hülse gesteckt, über eine Flamme wird es erhitzt z.B. mit einem Feuerzeug






Als nächsten Schritt schneiden wir das Stahlvorfach auf die notwendige Länge, empfehlenswert bei Grundangelei auf 70cm. 

Nach einer langen Überlegung kam ich auf die Idee einen alten Spinner auseinander zu bauen. Spinnerbügel für meinen Projekt zu nutzen.






Nachdem der Bügel freigemacht wurden ist und die Länge des Stahlvorfaches zugeschnitten wurde, wird der Bügel und der zweite Drilling auf das Vorfach gesteckt.






Als nächstes wird das Wirbel an das Ende angebracht. (ohne erklärung  )











*Das Ergebnis :​*















*Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meinem Beitrag euch ein bisschen weiterhelfen. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine Methode ausprobiert und mir davon berichtet, wie es war. 
Probiert es einfach einmal aus, ihr werdet begeistert sein oder auch nicht. 

Gruss und Petri Heil, 
Alex.K*


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Schön gemacht und sauber erklärt - Respekt. #6

Solltest vielleicht nur den Titel umbenennen, weil es hier schon zig Threads zum gleichen Thema gibt.

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja, dass Dein Post dazu beiträgt, dass diese zigfachen neuen Threads so ala "Wie baue ich ein Stahlvorfach selbst" weniger werden.

Allerdings kommt mir Dein Post auch bekannt vor, war mal in irgend ner Angelzeitschrift so ähnlich beschrieben und dargestellt.


----------



## laert (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Hammer, danke!:vik: Wollte übers WE das erste mal richtig auf Raubfisch (Hecht/Zander) hatte aber bisher wenig Ahnung wie ich mir so ein Vorfach basteln soll, und da paßt dein Beitrag sozusagen wie A.... auf Eimer.  :q

Wie machst du denn den Köfi dran?

Und nochmal danke!#h


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Du brauchst übrigens keinen Spinner zu zerlegen. Es gibt die Spinnerblättchen mit dem Bügel zu kaufen, das ist wesentlich billiger, wenn man mehrere Vorfächer basteln will, was ja die Regel ist.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Zange für die Quetschhülsen keine Druckpunkte aufweist. Für optimale Quetschung sollte die Zange 5 Druckpunkte haben und, 7x7 Material lässt besser schneiden, wenn die Schnittstelle mit dem Feuerzeug ausgeglüht wird.


----------



## Pescador (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Sehr aufwändig, fast zu schade um es an der nächsten Steinpackung abzureißen... 

Hast Dir viel Mühe gemacht und in "journalistischer Qualität" gepostet. #6


----------



## friggler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Hallo Alex
Die Anleitung ist sehr gut gelungen#6.

Von der Verwendung der Spinnerbügel würde Ich aber abraten...
Ich hatte eine sehr ähnliche Idee, und zwar zum Aal/Brandungsangeln. So wie Du den Zusatzdrilling befestigst habe Ich meine(n) Seitenausleger gebaut, also statt des Drillings einen Wirbel. Die Spinnerbügel halten leider nicht genug aus und brechen sehr schnell. Ich habe, da Ich mir meine Spinner selber baue, eine recht gute Auswahl und musste das  leider bei allen Bügeln feststellen. Bei Hechten dürfte da noch mehr Zug wirken als bei meinem 0,28er Vorfach.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Breamhunter (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*



friggler schrieb:


> Hallo Alex
> Die Anleitung ist sehr gut gelungen#6.
> 
> Von der Verwendung der Spinnerbügel würde Ich aber abraten...
> ...


Zu Punkt 1 stimme ich auch zu. Super-Anleitung!
Zu dem Spinnerbügel:Wäre mir auch zu kritisch. 
Im Prinzip baue ich die Vorfächer genauso. Den Zusatzdrilling schiebe ich einfach mit auf das Vorfach und arretiere ihn mit Schrumpfschlauch. Man könnte den Drilling auch mit einer Quetschhülse befestigen. Ich benutze hier aber immer Schrumpfschlauch, so daß man auf die verschiedenen Köderfischgrößen reagieren kann.


----------



## kneppdrigger (25. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Hallo Leute,

ich verstehe den Sinn des Zusatzdrillings nicht so wie er angebracht ist. Bei einem Anschlag rutscht dieser doch bis zu dem ersten durch. Ich verliere also 5-15cm an Kraft beim Anschlag. Zudem bringe ich beim Auswurf alle Kraft auf den ersten Drilling so dass ich den Köderfisch beim Auswurf schädigen kann.
Sehe ich das richtig oder falsch? 
Verbessert mich wenn dem nicht so ist.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## schwedenklausi (25. September 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Stahlvorfach Eigenbau (Hecht)*

Das sieht sehr gut aus !
Mit den Aderendhülsen habe ich bedenken. Meiner Meinung nach sin die doch sehr weich.
schwedenklausi


----------

